# Classical: SATB choral counterpoint + string patterns?



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

Few days ago I decided to try composing a classical style piece with choir and orchestra. I went for Mozart's _Requiem_ instrumentation with cellos and basses replacing basso continuo, so I've got SATB choir, 2 basset horns (C.d.b.), 2 bassoons (Fg.), 2 trumpets (Tr.), 3 trombones (Trb. A., Trb., Trb. B.), timpani (Tim.) and typical string section (Vln. I, Vln. II, Vle., Vlc., Cbs.).

I've composed a melody for soprano and completed counterpoint for it, so I've got all the vocal parts. Next, I put the choir (S.,A.,T.,B.) in unison with woodwinds (C.d.b. I, C.d.b. II, Fg. I, Fg. II). Brass is not necessary in that part, neither are timpani, so the only thing left are the strings. Here starts the problem: how do I find fitting string pattern for choral counterpoint like classical composers did? I have the harmony, so I can easily find the pitch, but how to find proper rhythmic pattern? I've tried several ones and none of them worked properly.


----------

